# Schwinn Double Curved Bar Roadster.



## 37schwinn (Sep 7, 2016)

Nice bike looks like it'll clean up good. buy it now, make offer, free shipping. Not right time for me. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/201663248809


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 8, 2016)

BIN 899.99 free shipping from OH   not mine...wish it were; Id keep it!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 8, 2016)

Neat bike! But Im afraid to hit the buy it now button.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 8, 2016)

HHahahahahabababaabah


----------

